# Compare & Contrast: Sindarin vs. Quenya



## ~*Belmir*~ (Feb 25, 2003)

Suilad a mae govannen,
I was wondering those who have studied (or tried to) Quenya oe Sindarin, which do you think is easier to learn? I give my vote to Sindarin. Quenya was harder for me because of pronociation (sp.) and the grammer.

Navaer!


----------



## Kementari (Mar 1, 2003)

I find quenyain easier to learn because it is more complete. The grammer and stuff *is* difficult but its not too bad once you get the hang of it. But I'd have to say that it is *alot* easier to pronouce things in Sindarian, and its really pleasant sounding. Quenyain is more rich and strong sounding.


----------



## ~*Belmir*~ (Mar 2, 2003)

Yes it's true that Quenya is more rich and it flows better too. But it's not the Elves common speech and they seldom use Quenya unless in ceramonies. That's just why I stick to Sindarin, my mind would go crazy if I tried Quenya again.

Do you know Quenya?


----------



## Elennainie (Mar 3, 2003)

Well, I haven't even tried Sindarin, but I would definitely not say Quenya is easy! I'm on lesson 10 in the ardalambion course and things are getting pretty difficult, all those participles and irregular verbs....eeek!!! At least there is a nice, complete course for it, though, and it is so beautiful!

Namárië, meldor!


----------



## ~*Belmir*~ (Mar 4, 2003)

Whew! That's the course I tried to learn Quenya from, I don't think I've learned enough to take such a complete and thorogh(sp?) course. I'm only in 8th grade! But the Sindarin course I'm taking right now is great! I'm flying through it


----------



## AaronShaw (Mar 11, 2003)

I have an article that I wrote on this very subject if anyone is interested in reading it. You can find it here:

http://www.councilofelrond.com/guide.php

>>Yes it's true that Quenya is more rich and it flows better too<<

Not sure I agree with that . Sindarin is a far richer sounding language. Quenya is harder sounding, but certainly not richer.


----------



## ~*Belmir*~ (Mar 11, 2003)

Thanks AaronShaw, I'll check it out.


----------

